# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Hadithe të zgjedhura nga Profeti i Bekuar (a.s)

## ArtanMasa

1.	″Virtyti i diturisë është më i dashur tek Allahu se virtyti i adhurimit.″
2.	″Janë dy grupe nga ummeti im që, kur ata janë të devotshëm, ummeti im do të jetë në të drejtë e kur ata janë të prishur ummeti im do të korruptohet: dijetarët dhe sundimtarët.″
3.	″Njeriu ndikohet nga besimi i miqve të tij, ndaj kujdes me kë shoqëroheni!″
4.	″Kush e merr me të lehtë namazin nuk është prej meje. Për Allah, të tillët nuk do ta arrijnë kurrë Haudin.″
5.	″Faleni çdo namaz sikur të ishte i fundit për ju.″
6.	″Adhurimi i atij që e nxjerr jetesën me haram është si ngritja e një ndërtese mbi rërë.″
7.	″Nderi i besimtarit qëndron tek vigjilimi natën (për ibadet), kurse respekti i tij tek mosvarja nga njerëzit.″
8.	″Gjërat që i çojnë njerëzit më shumë në Xhennet janë devotshmëria dhe mirësjellja.″
9.	″Mos shikoni vogëlsinë e mëkatit por madhështinë e Atij ndaj të cilit keni mëkatuar!″
10.	″Kush përhap çështjet fetare pa kompetencë i bën dëm fesë, në vend që t′i shërbejë.″
11.	″Tri gjërave i druhem për ummetin tim pas meje: shmangies pas diturisë, joshjeve devijuese dhe epshit të stomakut e të pjesëve intime.″
12.	″Kush ruhet nga veset e stomakut, gjuhës dhe pjesëve intime është i mbrojtur nga të gjitha mëkatet.″
13.	″Ai që i kalon dy ditë njësoj, është në humbje.″
14.	″Ibadeti ka shtatëdhjetë degë; më e mira prej tyre është fitimi i jetesës me hallall.″
15.	″O Ebu Dher! Shfrytëzoji pesë mundësi para pesë të tjerave: rininë përpara pleqërisë, shëndetin përpara sëmundjes, pasurinë përpara varfërisë, pushimin përpara ngutjes dhe jetën përpara vdekjes.″
16.	″Zemërimi e prish imanin si uthulla mjaltin.″ 
17.	″Hajri i dynjasë dhe i akhiretit është tek dija.″
18.	″Dituria është depoja e Allahut mbi tokë dhe dijetarët janë të besuarit e Tij për atë. Ndaj, kush vepron sipas dijes së vet, në të vërtetë ka hapur depon e Tij.″
19.	″Pyetni të diturit, rrini me të urtët dhe shoqërohuni me të varfrit!″
20.	″Dy rekate të të martuarit janë më të vlefshme se qëndrimi zgjuar natën dhe agjërimi ditën i beqarit.″
21.	″Kush martohet ka fituar gjysmën e imanit dhe duhet t′i frikësohet Zotit për gjysmën tjetër!″
22.	″Më të privuarit e të vdekurve tuaj janë beqarët.″
23.	″Fjala ′të dua′ e burrit nuk do ta lërë kurrë zemrën e gruas.″
24.	″Dyert e mëshirës hapen në katër raste: kur bie shi, kur fëmija vështron me dashuri fytyrën e prindit, kur hapet Qa′bja dhe kur martohet dikush.″
25.	″Rënkimi i banorëve të Xhehenemit është kryesisht prej shtyrjes së pendimit.″
26.	″O ′Ali! I bekuar është ai që Allahu e vështron duke vajtuar për mëkatin që s′ia di kush, përveç Tij.″
27.	″Pajtimi i dy personave është më i mirë për muslimanin sesa të gjitha lutjet dhe agjërimet së bashku.″
28.	″Ai që drejton në punë të mira është si ai që i kryen ato.″
29.	″Ai që e mërzit besimtarin nuk muna ta shlyejë fajin e vet edhe po t′i ofrojë atij tërë botën.″
30.	″Kush fyen një besimtar më ka fyer mua.″
31.	″Kur të takoheni, filloni me selam dhe përqafim, e kur të ndaheni nisuni duke kërkuar falje.″
32.	″Kur ummeti im të presë nga të tjerët që të urdhërojnë për mirë dhe të ndalojnë nga e keqja, atëherë vërtet, do t′i kenë shpallur luftë Allahut.″
33.	″Pengimi i një muslimani nga e ndaluara është tek Allahu si shtatëdhjetë haxhxhe të pranuara.″
34.	″Kush urdhëron për mirë dhe ndalon nga e keqja është mëkëmbësi i Allahut dhe i të Dërguarit të Tij mbi tokë.″
35.	″Fatkeqësia e shkaktuar nga gjuha është më e rëndë se ajo e shkaktuar nga tehu i shpatës.″
36.	″Shkatërrimi i njeriut ndodhet në tri gjëra: stomakun, epshet dhe gjuhën.″
37.	″Shpifja vepron më shpejt ndaj besimtarit sesa lebra ndaj lëkurës.″
38.	″O ′Ali, nuk ka varfëri më të ashpër se injoranca dhe pasuri më të frytshme se intelekti; s′ka vetmi më të frikshme se krenaria, fitore si këshillimi, urti si moderimi, trashëgimi si mirësjellja e adhurim si meditimi.″
39.	″O ′Ali, gënjeshtra është murtaja e fjalës, harresa murtajë e diturisë, përtacia murtajë e adhurimit, kapardisja (me nderet e bëra) murtajë e butësisë, despotizmi murtajë e trimërisë, krekosja murtajë e bukurisë dhe krenaria murtajë e fisnikërisë.″
40.	″O ′Ali, tri gjëra të shpëtojnë: zaptimi i gjuhës, qarja për mëkatet e tuaja dhe kënaqja me shtëpinë që ke.″
41.	″O ′Ali, tre tipare janë kujdestare të veprave: trajtimi i njerëzve me ndershmëri, justifikimi i miqve dhe lavdërimi i Allahut në çdo rrethanë.″
42.	″O ′Ali, veprat e atyre që nuk gëzojnë tre tiparet e mëposhtme janë një hiç: përzotshmëria që pengon nga veprat e mosbindjes ndaj Allahut të Lartësuarit, të Madhëruarit; dija që mbron nga injoranca e budallenjve dhe intelekti që ndihmon në të shoqëruarit me njerëzit në mënyrë të sjellshme.″
43.	″O ′Ali, të gjithë sytë do të vajtojnë në Ditën e Gjykimit, përveç këtyre treve: syrit që ka kaluar një natë pa gjumë për hir të Allahut, syrit që ulet përpara asaj që Allahu ka ndaluar të shihet dhe syri që loton nga frika e Allahut.″
44.	″O ′Ali, katër gjëra janë të kota: ngrënia pas ngopjes, ndezja e kandilit natën me hënë, mbjellja në tokë shkëmbore dhe bërja nder të pamerituarve.″
45.	″O ′Ali, katër gjëra çojnë më shpejt në ndëshkim: kthimi i nderit me keqtrajtim, shkelja e atij që nuk tregon armiqësi, thyerja e besës ndaj atij që e mban atë me ty dhe ndërprerja e lidhjeve me të afërmit që të trajtojnë siç duhet.″
46.	″Tre janë tiparet e atij që don të duket: aktivizohet shumë ndër njerëz, bëhet përtac kur ndodhet vetëm dhe dëshiron të lavdërohet në të gjitha situatat.″
47.	″Tre janë tiparet e hipokritit: kur flet gënjen, kur i besohet zhgënjen, kur premton shkel.″
48.	″Tri janë shenjat e përtacit: vonon derisa neglizhon, neglizhon derisa çon dëm dhe çon dëm derisa mëkaton.″
49.	″Shenjat e injorantit janë: të fyen kur e shoqëron dhe të shan kur e braktis; të mban borxhli nëse të jep diçka dhe tregon mosmirënjohje nëse i jep diçka; të tradhëton nëse i beson një sekret e të akuzon (për tradhëti) nëse të tregon një sekret. Bëhet mosmirënjohës, i ashpër dhe i vrazhdë nëse është i pasur, mohon haptas mirësitë e Allahut nëse është i varfër; e tepron kur është i lumtur dhe humbet shpresat kur trishtohet; gajaset kur qesh dhe bulurin kur qan. Injoranti shan të përzotshmit; as nuk e don e as nuk e respekton Allahun; as nuk druhet prej Tij e as nuk e kujton. Ai të lavdëron me tepri nëse ia bën qejfin dhe do të akuzon për gjëra që s′i ke nëse nuk ia bën.″ 
50.	″Shenjat e ndershmërisë janë katër: besnikëria, besimi në premtimin dhe ndëshkimin Hyjnor, mbajtja e fjalës dhe shmangia e hiles.″
51.	″Shenjat e imanit janë butësia, inteligjenca dhe turpi.″
52.	″Shenjat e sabrit janë katër: durimit para fatkeqësive, vendosmëria në vepra të mira, modestia dhe mëshira.″
53.	″Shenjat e të sinqertit janë katër: gjykon drejt, i nënshtrohet së vërtetës, pëlqen për njerëzit atë që pëlqen edhe për vete dhe nuk shtyp kurrë askënd.″
54.	″Shenjat e atyre që duan të duken janë: punon fort nëse dikush e sheh dhe bëhet përtac kur është vetëm; kërkon lavdërimin e të tjerëve në çdo veprim dhe mohon (meritat e të tjerëve) për t′u dalluar.″
55.	″Katastrofat duhen pritur kur mëkatarët bëhen prijësa, prijësat bëhen shërbëtorë dhe gjynahqarët respektohen.″
56.	″Ecja e nxituar ia largon bukurinë besimtarit.″
57.	″Jini të butë me fisnikun që është ulur (në rang), të pasurin që humb (pasurinë) dhe të diturin që bie në duar të injorantëve.″
58.	″I mallkuar qoftë ai që ua ngarkon telashet e tij të tjerëve.″
59.	″Morali ynë (Ehl-i Bejtit) është falja e atyre që na kanë shkelur dhe dhënia atyre që na kanë privuar.″
60.	″Allahu urren dy tinguj: klithmën e vajtimit kur bie fatkeqësia dhe melodinë e fyellit kur bie begatia.″
61.	″Dija mbahet ne depozita, çelësi i të cilave është pyetja. Pyetni sa të jetë e mundur, Allahu ju mëshiroftë. Shpërblimi i të pyeturit u shkruhet katër vetëve: pyetësit, përgjigjësit, dëgjuesit dhe inkurajuesit.″
62.	″Engjëjt e qiejve dhe të tokës mallkojnë atë që jep fetva pa dije.″
63.	″Ai që bën si i varfër do të bëhet i varfër.″
64.	″Pas idhujtarisë, gjëja më e rëndësishme për të cilën jam paralajmëruar është debati i ndezur.″
65.	″Kush mashtron, lëndon ose gënjen një musliman nuk është prej nesh.″
66.	″Allahu e bekoftë robin që flet mirë për të fituar (shpërblimin hyjnor) dhe përmbahet nga të folurit e keq për të shpëtuar (nga ndëshkimi hyjnor).″
67.	″Burimi i mirëpeshimit është Allahu, kurse i ngutjes Shejtani.″
68.	″Më besimtarët ndër ju janë më të sjellshmit.″
69.	″Arshi Hyjnor lëkundet dhe Allahu zemërohet saherë që një gjynahqar lavdërohet.″
70.	″Kjo dynja është burg për besimtarët dhe parajsë për jobesimtarët.″
71.	″Besimtari mund të mësohet me gjithçka, përveç gënjeshtrës dhe mashtrimit.″
72.	″Pikëllimi është pendim.″
73.	″Heqja dorë nga keqbërja është sadaka.″
74.	″Zuhdi është të shpërfillësh shpresat, falënderosh për çdo favor dhe të përmbahesh nga harami.″
75.	″Mos bëni kurrë bamirësi për t′u dukur dhe mos e shpërfillni kurrë atë nga turpi.″
76.	″Dy fjalë janë të çuditshme: e urta që nxjerr budallai- pranojeni atë, dhe e budallepsura që shqipton i urti -faleni atë.″
77.	″Mëshira lëshohet mbi bamirësit e palëvduar.″

----------

